# 1 iron? Advice Appreciated.



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Hey guys. I am considering adding a 1iron to my set. I am just curious as to whether anyone here has had any experience with 1irons. I have been practicing with a CG1 demo 1iron on the range, but havent taken it out to the course. Finally, would a blade or cavity 2 iron be better? I tend to like the look of a small, short blade (eg. the CG1's) but perhaps a cavity 1iron will be a little bit more playable. Suggestions on brands to look at would be helpfull. Thanks.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

That depends..how do you hit your driver and woods?


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

I used a 1 iron for two years, back when I could'nt figure out how to cure the slice I had. If and I say IF you can find the sweet spot consistently you can drive a ball a long ways. A typical 1 iron is 40 inches in length, and probably the most unforgiving club you'll ever hit. A good gauge to go by is, how many pro's carry and use a 1 iron, I think you'll find their few and far between. If your determined to part with your hard earned cash then for heavens sake get it fitted to you, or it will end up a novelty in your garage. Just my opinion

Del


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

300Yards said:


> That depends..how do you hit your driver and woods?


Well, im a 1marker, so I hit my driver great. Fairway woods are no problem at all. My long game not a problem. I was just thinking of adding a club which will give length and low-trajectory seeing as i play at a course which borders botany bay and can get awfully windy.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

OK, well then really a 1 iron won't benifit you. Why not get a Hybrid, to replace the 3 wood? Plenty of distance, and the accuracy to fight the wind.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Personally I wouldn't have a 1-iron anywhere near my bag, but I don't even carry a 4-iron so what do I know? I played a 2-Iron 15 years ago, but I was never consistent with it, mostly used it for tee shots where I will now hit a 19° hybrid.

IMO, the 1-iron is a bit of a dinosaur, gradually going the way of the dodo bird. There are just too many easier to hit options these days. I guess I'd have to ask how many pros even carry one any more? Very few, I'd guess. :dunno:


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

A 1iron is bordering on 15-16 degrees, slightly higher than the 3wood.
I dont want to replace my 3wood as i can hit it great, with good height and length. I was just after a club that will go a fair distance but beat the wind. And, in any case, i went out this afternoon and purchased my cleveland cg1 1iron. Only $30. All i have to do now is re-shaft with a steel Rifle 6.0 shaft to match my set, and get the lie angle altered. Thanks for the advice guys. I will let you know how it goes.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

U Grooves said:


> A 1iron is bordering on 15-16 degrees, slightly higher than the 3wood.
> I dont want to replace my 3wood as i can hit it great, with good height and length. I was just after a club that will go a fair distance but beat the wind. And, in any case, i went out this afternoon and purchased my cleveland cg1 1iron. Only $30. All i have to do now is re-shaft with a steel Rifle 6.0 shaft to match my set, and get the lie angle altered. Thanks for the advice guys. I will let you know how it goes.


Hey Sir,

Instead of buying a 1iron, why not buy a hybrid as 300yard so mention? Or why not get a 5wood or a 7wood?

Honestly, I have tried hitting a 1iron, but the distance is quite miserable. My 3 and 5 wood flies farther. Though my hybrid performs better 

Why don't you try hitting them all?

Compare them all, your 1iron, a hybrid of 18* and 5 and 7 wood?
Do this within 3 days...and see how far it goes


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

I used to carry a 1&2 iron, back when I first started..I never could hit them worth a ****, and me being a 1.8 hancicapper, that should tell you something..


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Like Lee Trevino once pronounced: "Not even God hits a one iron". That about says it all.


----------



## tombate911 (Mar 24, 2007)

yep i have used a callaway one for a while that was a friends great club for or the tee depends one your handicap and your normal shot though?


----------



## U Grooves (Feb 13, 2007)

Well, it was fractionally below the pass mark for the test. My first swing with this club on the course, resulted in a beautiful wind-beater which ran for a mile. It was a 230m 1iron (downwind). I only hit it two more times, one was a low cut from under the trees and the last was an approach shot which i admit, i mishit, but the ball still travelled atleast 180-200. It was i succes in my mind, but not enough to stay in the bag. I have already sold it to my pro for $98. Massive Profit . I then proceeded to purchase a Callaway 1H heavenwood. It is not a bad club. Perhaps a fraction less distance than the CG1 1iron, but much more consistent and easier to hit. Also, i was absolutely stunned to find this hybrid had the same trajectory as the CG1, for all shots. Full swing and punch shots, it matched almost perfectly to the trajectory of the CG1. Crongratulations to Callaway for this club.


----------

